# Beeswax foundation machine



## ligatica (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi.

Somebody know where can I find a machine to make a beeswax foundation ???

I need purchase this ..

thanks
Luciano


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.beesource.com/suppliers/smallcell.htm http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum13/HTML/000079.html


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

http://www.beesource.com/suppliers/tomind.htm


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang those hand crank mills are pricey


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is a good one.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1008&idCategory=8


----------

